#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Малайзия >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит по медитации, Бекок 2010

## Maria Mironova

_ Ретрит по медитации
Учитель – Сестра Дипанкара /Sayalay Dipankara/
Организатор – 11й Управляющий Комитет Медитационного Центра Чаккавала /Cakkavala Meditation Centre/     http://www.cakkavala.org/YearEndRetreat.htm
Продолжительность – 7 дней
Место проведения – Бекок, Малайзия
Количество участников – 100чел._

В первый раз я увидела Сестру Дипанкара на видео пару лет назад. Тогда Учитель произвела на меня очень сильное впечатление. Она так просто, вдохновенно и почти всегда с улыбкой на устах говорила о сложном, что создавалось впечатление, что джхана – это не трудное достижимое состояние, доступное лишь единицам, а повседневная рутина многих практикующих. В Па-Аук и Науяне об этом  Удивительном Учителе ходят легенды  :Smilie:  Ну а факт остается фактом: под ее руководством очень многие практикующие достигли быстрого прогресса в медитации. Нам всем очень повезло, что Сестра Дипанкара преподает медитацию мирянам по всему миру. В декабре прошлого года мне посчастливилось поучиться у нее на ретрите в Малайзии.  

Итак, во-первых, хотелось бы отметить отличную организацию занятий. У меня довольно скромный опыт участия в ретритах. Но все-таки, думаю, что у сингапурцев есть чему поучиться в плане организации курса. Все было очень четко и грамотно спланировано, так что правило благородной тишины легко соблюдалось всеми участниками. Организаторы проделали огромную работу! Sadhu! Sadhu! Sadhu!

Во-вторых, условия для практики были вполне подходящими. Мы жили в храме в городке Бекок. Участников было около сотни, хотя желающих медитировать было намного больше. Однако вместимость храма не позволяла принять более 100 человек. Инфраструктура включала в себя просторный медитационный зал с кондиционерами, зону для практики медитации при ходьбе, столовую, душ, туалет. Женщины спали в комнатах по 5-6 человек, а мужчины - в зоне отдыха рядом с  медитационным залом.

Расписание 
04:30 – 5.00		Подъем/Медитация во время ходьбы
05:00 – 06:15		Групповая Медитация
06:30 – 07.30		Завтрак/Уборка
07:30 – 08:00		Медитация во время ходьбы
08:00 – 09:00		Групповая Медитация 
09:00 – 10:00		Медитация во время ходьбы/Собеседование 
10:00 – 10:55		Групповая Медитация
11:00 – 12:00		Обед 
12:00 – 14:00		Отдых/Купание
14:00 – 15:30 	        Групповая Медитация 
15:30 – 16:30		Медитация во время ходьбы/Собеседование
16:30 – 18:00		Групповая Медитация 
18:00 – 19:15		Купание/Легкий полдник
19:15 – 19:30 	        Пуджа
19:30 – 21:00 		Групповая Медитаци/Лекция
21.00                       Отбой

*Правила ретрита*
*1.	*Все практикующие должны строго соблюдать 8 правил. Исключение составляют лишь те, кто получил специальное разрешение от Учителя. В этом случае они должны соблюдать 5 заповедей в течение курса.   
_8 заповедей:
1ая: Воздержание от убийства живых существ.
2ая: Воздержание от овладения тем, что не дано.
3ья: Воздержание от любого сексуального поведения.
4ая: Воздержание от неправильной речи.
5ая: Воздержания от употребления любых опьяняющих веществ.
6ая: Воздержания от приема пищи после полудня. 
7ая: Воздержания от танцев, пения, слушания музыки и других развлечений, а также от использования украшений, косметики, парфюмерии  и т.д. 
8ая: Воздержания от использования роскошных или высоких сидений и кроватей_

*2.	*Все участники должны постоянно соблюдать правило благородной тишины. Повседневные разговоры и обсуждения практики не допускаются. 
*3.	*Чтение, использование телефона, будильника, часов со звуковым сигналом не разрешается. Все мобильные телефоны должны быть выключены и сданы при регистрации до начала ретрита.  В случае необходимости члены семьи могут связаться по телефонам:____ .
*4.	*Участникам следует вести осознанный образ жизни для того, чтобы укрепиться в практике  и не мешать сотоварищам. 
*5.	*Участникам следует оставаться на территории проведения ретрита и соблюдать расписание занятий. В случае отъезда, просим об этом проинформировать организаторов.
*6.	*Для обеспечения наиболее подходящих и удобных условий  для практики рекомендуется носить простую и свободную одежду. Пожалуйста, избегайте одежду, которая шуршит при ходьбе, например, спортивную  одежду из нейлона. Стирка во время ретрита разрешена. 
*7.	*Пожалуйста, не привозите с собой никакие ценные вещи, т.к. в нашем распоряжении нет сейфов для их хранения.  Мы не несем ответственность за потерю личных вещей во время ретрита. 


ВАЖНО: Тем, кто выезжает на короткие ретриты в Азию, я бы не рекомендовала сразу же нырять с корабля на бал. В этот раз разница во времени была ощутима, как никогда прежде  :Smilie:  То ли еще будет с возрастом!  :Smilie: Поэтому советую сперва акклиматизироваться где-нибудь неделю, а потом уже приступать к практике.  

Ну и в заключение хочу добавить, что очень рада, что посетила этот ретрит. Собираюсь продолжать в том же духе и направлении  :Smilie:  чего и Вам желаю! Если есть вопросы, пишите.
Всех благ!

----------

AlekseyE (31.01.2011), Ittosai (01.02.2011), Voro (31.01.2011), Zom (31.01.2011), Алексей Е (01.02.2011), Аминадав (27.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2011)

----------


## Maria Mironova

прилагаю фото с лекции и групповое фото после окончания ретрита.
мне не удалось сделать ни одного портрета учителя, т.к. я в буквальном смысле слова не могла оторваться от лекций  :Smilie:  поэтому выкладываю фото Учителя из видео, о котором упоминала в начале этого отчета. Если кто-то заинтересован в просмотре видео лекций Сестры Дипанкара на английском языке, то напишите Ваш почтовый адрес, и я буду рада Вам отправить диски.
Темы лекций: 
1. Jhana
2. Way to Nibbana

----------

AlekseyE (26.09.2011), Ittosai (01.02.2011), Алексей Е (01.02.2011), Дондог (28.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2011)

----------


## Maria Mironova

здесь вы можете сказать лекции на английском языке - http://www.dhammatalks.net/video_files2.htm#Dipankara

или здесь:

1. Sayalay Dipankara "Jhana" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZYsoi46coA

2. Sayalay Dipankara "Way to Nibbana" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3177...eature=related

----------

AlekseyE (26.09.2011)

----------

